# tell me about the upper Animas



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

I am looking to kayak the upper Animas river out of the Silverton area. I would like to catch it on the low side for my first time down.

Is there anything I could compare the river to, to gauge my ability against what lies on the Animas? I will probably portage the 3 class 5's but want a feel for the in between rapids.

I would like to get on it at a good first time level, what are the sugguested levels and a minimum level?

Is there anyone who runs this regularly that would show me down or could give a good play by play of what to expect? Any hazzards to be heads up for? or bad spots to be avoided?

To give you an idea of what i am comfortable with, this is what i have done well and w/o any problems so far. numbers, royal gorge, bailey(min. big 3), poudre narrows (no upper), dumont, upper cc, lower cc, big t below gnar

all at medium levels, with multiple laps, feeling good.

I am not afraid to portage, or scout. I just dont want to walk the whole thing ya' know.

thoughts?


----------



## TonyM (Apr 17, 2006)

With what you are comfortable running I would think you would be fine on the upper at reasonable flows. Say 500 to 1000 at the silverton gauge. No Name is the most significant rapid, a definite scout. We had a big landslide last fall above No Name so not sure what that's going to look like. Always be heads up for wood. Stay left down Broken Bridge. The in between stuff is busy and cold and just keeps going but it's all manageable. If you want Rockwood too I would recommend a guide. swing by 4CRS for the latest beta on wood and the new landslide as we have people up there pretty regularly.


----------



## jmack (Jun 3, 2004)

The upper a is always great but the difficulty varies dramatically with flow. At low water (about 500 at silverton, 1000-1500 at Durango) it is slightly rocky class 3 with the big 3 and a couple drops in rockwood being nice class 4. At medium flows (1000 at silverton, 2500 at Durango) it is class 4. No name might be class 5. The other big ones and rockwood are 4+. At high water (1500+ at silverton, 3500+ at Durango) the river is fast and very continuous class 4 for miles on end. It is awesome, but can feel very overwhelming for the unprepared. No name and the entrance to rockwood are big class 5. 

If you do the run on the lower end, you will be surprised how easy it is. A low water trip makes a great non- gnar overnighter and is also usually not as cold as the peak runoff version. I am always surprised how few people paddle our backyard run, because it really is good for a variety of skill levels depending on the water level. Just remember to dress warm and don't get run over by the train.


----------



## Cutch (Nov 4, 2003)

What Josh and Tony said, and remember to dress very very warm. The Upper Animas has repeatedly been a cold place for me to explore, even when it's sunny and clear out. Often a cold, long, and absolutely amazing day of paddling. Rockwood Box at higher flows deserves respect, since the first rapid and the last rapid can get sporty.


----------



## Dwave (Mar 23, 2009)

The beta provided by this stellar crew of paddlers is spot on. It's a long day in a boat no matter the level and given the fact that the train drops bags off in Needleton for $5/bag makes the over-niter totally awesome. Light boat=good times. Besides the 3 notable rapids, all of it is boat-scoutable above the Rockwood Box. If you're venturing in there, go with someone who knows the Box. Otherwise, you can paddle down to the trustle bridge and take out there. It's an easy flat quick 2mile hike out. There's a solid crew of talented paddler in Durango that go up there often. TonyM of 4corners is an excellent resource for beta and rounding up a boater or two to possibly go with ya. 

Good luck and love it


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Awesome. I'm basically at the same level as Bob and thinking about venturing onto the Upper A this season as well. Thanks for the info everyone.


----------



## mania (Oct 21, 2003)

I wrote a flipmap guidebook to the upper animas (and piedra). It is out of print since I only printed 50 copies but maybe can make it available as a pdf. suggested donation $5 to my paypal account. on that note does anyone know where I can get nice supple waterproof flipmap printing done?


----------



## BarryDingle (Mar 13, 2008)

What's the cutoff to get a Cat down? I gotta get down there this season,and things are lookin shitty up north,here


----------



## Mut (Dec 2, 2004)

Yer gonna Die!


----------



## mania (Oct 21, 2003)

BarryDingle said:


> What's the cutoff to get a Cat down? I gotta get down there this season,and things are lookin shitty up north,here


anywhere from 400 (bony) to 2000+ (terrifying) on the 'below silverton gauge'. a nice first time level is 800.


----------



## David L (Feb 13, 2004)

I can't add more than the more experienced fellows already did. But I will caution that when just giving the names of rapids to watch out for to a newbie you should also include how the newbie would know where he is. There aren't any signs for them at riverside.

Absolutely, check with 4 Corners about tagging along with others, and look into the train deal. It's a great way to spend the weekend there.


----------



## mania (Oct 21, 2003)

Yes the scouts are not obvious and you can end up in a class V before you know it. at high flows you can be in a class IV+ rapid that is miles long. in rockwood you can't really scout the first drop it is best to be with someone who knows it well.


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

Great information from everyone, thank you. I am planning on many late night drives and long weekends on the Animas this season.

I will be sure to drop in at 4CRS while I am down there. I will find a guide my first time down, and probably walk out at tacoma. I would like to do a few over nighters as well.

thanks boys!!!


----------



## mania (Oct 21, 2003)

Okay some peeps have expressed interest in the guidebook so here you can purchase the digital edition for 4 bones. Now we just need a waterproof ipad with kayak mount.

Mania's Lost Souls River Guide to the Animas and Piedra Rivers


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

Looks nice. Purchased. Is that the same photo spot used in Floaters guide to Colorado?


----------



## mania (Oct 21, 2003)

Dave Frank said:


> Looks nice. Purchased. Is that the same photo spot used in Floaters guide to Colorado?


you know it could be. I remember catching a small eddy about a mile or so below broken bridge to get that shot.


----------



## BarryDingle (Mar 13, 2008)

Shit,forgot I had that guidebook. I need to dig it up out of my library. Thanks


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

Nice looking map Dana. It even has Animas through town as a bonus.

Very well done. Can't wait to run that again with more water.


----------



## DoubleYouEss (Oct 4, 2011)

to catch the Upper A at a lower (700ish CFS) flow, I'm assuming the best time is sometime in June/July on the tail end?


----------



## Phil U. (Feb 7, 2009)

DoubleYouEss said:


> to catch the Upper A at a lower (700ish CFS) flow, I'm assuming the best time is sometime in June/July on the tail end?


Yes. I've not managed to get there yet, so I hesitate to contribute, but I'm told by reliable sources  that catching it on the backside is best cuz it will be warmer then. A train assisted overnighter sounds like the shite...


----------



## Miller Time (Apr 3, 2009)

Purchased my copy! Sweet!


----------



## mania (Oct 21, 2003)

Thanks to all who purchased the guidebook. I have been emailing the file to the buyers which is quite big so if you purchased and didn't get a copy let me know. Also to avoid delays I just added some code to let you download the file after a successful purchase from paypal but block the link otherwise but am not 100% sure it works so let me know if you encounter any problems.


----------



## Warren (Dec 28, 2003)

Its a long day..... unless its 8200 in town. 

Then its REAL quick. Especially the box


----------



## crowdaroundum (Jul 8, 2006)

found this video:)


----------



## dgosn (Sep 8, 2006)

It's pretty much awesome...


----------

